# How to remove pulley shaft roller pin on 724 ?



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Re 1981 724 #38050

I need to replace the bearing on the end of the traction drive pulley shaft.

In order to remove it, I have to remove the roller retaining pin at the end of the shaft, behind/above the reverse disc (see photo). I'm sure it's rusted and don't want to break it resulting in a need for a "drill out".

Anyone remove one of these and have a tip(s) on how to do it without breaking. ie WD40, twist, don't twist, hammer out with a punch, etc??

Btw, the reverse disc has a certain amount of wobble to it if I move the edge up and down, by hand. Is this normal?


----------



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Normally to remove a roll pin you just drive it out with the proper size roll pin punch or normal punch. If stuck you drill it out.


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, that's what I would normally do. However, with all the rust there, I thought I better ask here first.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance you can unbolt the drive platter and get to the bearing from the other side?


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Shryp, that would be some major disassembly, which I'd like to avoid. With the chance of another snow storm coming on Monday, I may just use a wide pull tie above the bearing to take up the slack temporarily.

As far as the roll pin, I'll then let some Liquid Wrench soak in and then punch it out.

Edit : Punched out just fine.


----------

